# Centennial Field Trial



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

Any word from Centennial?


----------



## pam ingham (May 3, 2010)

Weather's nice; Bill Eckett had some kind of truck problem and had to scratch - no derby - small open.


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Q 2 3rd

3-6.8-10-12-13-15-17-18-19-20-21+22


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

15 dogs to Open Water blind tomorrow
1,11,15,17,18,21,22,24,25,30,31,33,38,41,44


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

good call on not running 3rd today, varriable winds
big cut on the land blind
Mootsie and Mozzie took 1th and 4th last year
do a little better this year Ted!


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

DeWitt Boice said:


> good call on not running 3rd today, varriable winds
> big cut on the land blind
> Mootsie and Mozzie took 1th and 4th last year
> do a little better this year Ted!



Ha Ha. We are going to try, but I would "settle" for a repeat

I am told Open will run Water Marks for third series


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Qual Placements
1. Mattie O: Kurtzman, H: Knutson
2. Check: O/H: Howard
3. Slew: O: Duncan/Shih, H: Shih
4: Libby: O: Wright, H: Trott

Hope these are right. I am relaying what I was told

Do not know JAMS


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Open to fourth:
12-Shadow/Knutson (missed in last callbacks)
17-Darbi/Trott
21-Hazel/Knutson
22-Mootsie/Shih
30-Woody/Knutson
33-Turq/Trott
44-Mozzie/Shih

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Open:
1st-Mozzie/Shih
2nd-Mootsie/Shih
3rd-Woody/Knutson
4th-Shadow/Knutson
RJ-Darbi/Trott

Congrats to everyone, especially my friend Ted.


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

Congratulations to all!
What a weekend for Kweezy and Code Blue
offspring finishing 1 2 and 3 and for Ted to 
be 1st and 2nd.


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Am 2 3rd
2-3-4-6-12-15-16-18-19-21-23-28-29-31-32-34


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Congratulations Ted, can't get much better than that!


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

*Outstanding Ted!!!*


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

DeWitt Boice said:


> good call on not running 3rd today, varriable winds
> big cut on the land blind
> Mootsie and Mozzie took 1th and 4th last year
> do a little better this year Ted!


Dee
You are my good luck charm!
Ted


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Nice weekend Ted, Cherylon, and Kweezy babies!


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

EdA said:


> Nice weekend Ted, Cherylon, and Kweezy babies!


Big Congrats to Ted!!!

Great Big Hug to Miss Loveland!!!

What Great dogs ... You guys should be very proud..



Gooser


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

EdA said:


> Nice weekend Ted, Cherylon, and Kweezy babies!



Yes. Code Blue x Kweezy went 1,2, and 3 in open


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Congratulations, Ted!


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Am to 4th
2,3,4,6,12,15,16,18


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

ted,
WOW!


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

Congratulations Ted!


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

It's not me Ted, it's Centennial
A few years back another am whent 1-2 in the open with 2 dogs
Centennial is kind to amateurs
Good luck tomorrow


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

EdA said:


> Nice weekend Ted, Cherylon, and Kweezy babies!


I second that! Congrats!


----------



## Jim Harvey (Feb 7, 2007)

*Way to go Ted. That was one heck of a finish!!!*


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Congratulations, Ted, very cool.


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Amateur
1st
DOUBLE HEADER
Mozzie/Shih
2nd-Pete/Goettl
3rd-Rylee/McCartney
4th-Bullet/Munhollen
RJ-Pacer/Boice
Js
Judy/Burks
Abe/Kenny
Sun dance/Bowles

Congrats everyone!!!


----------



## bbransta (Jan 19, 2012)

Wow, what a day for Colorado dogs! Congratulations, all!!
Barb branstad


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Very nice Ted and Mozzie! Also congratulations to Cherylon, John, Lainee, Esther and of course the dogs! Nice weekend for Wellington CO!


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

A double header is special. They don't happen all that often.

*Way to go Ted and Mozzie!!*


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

*Lainee, good going to you and Bullet!*

Take those points as they come.


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

WOW, CONGRATULATIONS, Ted & Mozzie


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Congratulations Lainee and Bullet!! Good job!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Andy Carlson said:


> Congratulations Lainee and Bullet!! Good job!


What Andy said!!! Go Team Buttlet!


----------



## J Hoggatt (Jun 16, 2004)

*Congrats - Ted*

*Way to go Ted and Mozzie!!*[/QUOTE]

Ditto-- 

Also to 
John G- / Pete
Lainee and Bullet!! Good job!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Way to go Ted!!!! Congrats to all!!!!

Aaron*


----------



## John Edmonds (Mar 1, 2012)

Way to go Ted--- that is something to be proud of. Same to you Mr. Goettl and Lainee~~~ 

Great work by all


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

My thanks to the Judges 

Open - Pete Marcellus and Joe Piland
Am/Qual - Wayne Stupka and Don Fregelette

Centennial Club members - David Hare, Dee Boice, Kenny Trott, Marcy Wright, Brad/Diane Clow, Grady Peacock

For putting on a great field trial

A good field trial is a cooperative effort, and I think Centennial this weekend, and Rocky Mountain last weekend exemplifies how much fun it can be when the weather cooperates, the judges put up fundamentally sound tests, the workers make sure that the trains run on time, and the contestants enjoy all that our dogs do for us


----------



## rufsea (Jan 4, 2003)

Congrats Ted!
That's the way to celebrate a holiday weekend!!

Ken


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

Jiggy said:


> Amateur
> 1st
> DOUBLE HEADER
> Mozzie/Shih
> ...


Wow Ted! That's awesome brother! Way to go Lainee on the the 4th with Bullet. you're getting pretty consistent with these AA finishes lately.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

I have been so caught up in the whirlwind this weekend, that I forgot to mention 
that Larry Morgan's three year old - Shadow - took fourth in the Open
that John Goettl's Pete ran a very nice Amateur
that Esther McCartney's Rylee continues to run very well
and that RTF's FOM and Bullet have performed very consistently as of late
Congratulations and Accolades to all

Ted


----------

